

ASK : What are the most promising Silicon Valley startups to watch for in 2014? - trapped

Here are my favourites. 
1. Square<p>2. AirBnb<p>3. Uber<p>4. Pinterest<p>5. DropBox<p>6. Box<p>7. Next Labs<p>8. Jawbone<p>9. Arista
======
rajacombinator
Those are all established companies. (Although you slipped a few suspicious
ones in there.) The most promising startups are the ones you haven't heard of
yet.

------
jsun
AvantCredit :)

------
devonbarrett
BRB

